# Anyone watch Southern Prepper 1 on Youtube?



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone watch Southern Prepper 1 on Youtube?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Yes*

I have watched many of his videos. The first video of his that I watched was of his dug out earth protected shelter with large quantities of food storage in 5 gallon buckets and crates.






He would be a great guy to be in a group with. He seems level headed, a leader without an ego and a hidden agenda. He has 295 videos about prepping.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I would do a few things a little differently (we all would, I am sure) but for the most part I have certainly enjoyed his videos. Very informative, and a DARN good start for those who know nothing about prepping!


----------

